# Допустимое расстройство :)



## rodiongork (22 Дек 2016)

Дорвался "пощупать" хороший и, по-видимому, довольно старый weltmeister (очень типичный судя по фоткам - без дополнительных надписей, 3/4, 5+3 регистров).

Действительно очень приятный агрегат (ну он похоже и сохранился неплохо) - легко отзывается, приятно так звучит, на пузе висит как будто с ним и родился, регистры жмутся на ура. Какая прелесть 

Но мне же настройку потестить.

Включил регистр одноголосый (самой нижней кнопулькой), стал жать клавиши и туда-сюда меха водить. Понимаю что на мой неискушенный слух небольшое отличие есть. Причем почти всегда на сжим выше чем на разжим.

Включил тюнер на телефоне - ушам-то верить моим опасно. Вижу что для большинства клавиш сжим и разжим отличаются на 5-10 центов, кое-где и +12 (и да, во всех случаях это именно сжим в плюсе). В общем сказал спасибо и вернул (за него просили больше 15 тыр).

Стало однако любопытно - может это я слишком привередливый? Или может жмакаю его как-то не так? Впрочем честно признались что о ремонтах никто не помнит так что вероятно их и не было.


----------



## glory (22 Дек 2016)

Это конечно не нормально. Настраивать надо. Типичный случай для инструментов  "подуставших"... Пыль оседает почему-то в большей степени на сжимных голосах. Затем по пыли идет коррозия (может влага дольше задерживается в пыли), ну а коррозия работает как настройка. Поржавел кончик голоса - он завышает, поржавел ценр - занижает. Вообще для влаги на голосах с последующей коррозией самый лучший вариант это пронести инструмент по холоду, два раза рыпнуть разжим-сжим в тепле, и потом поставить скажем на неделю...
 Вот поэтому всегда желательно визуально проверять состояние голосов..


----------

